
Aylien launches news analysis API powered by its deep learning tech - afshinmeh
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/07/aylien-launches-news-analysis-api-powered-by-its-deep-learning-tech/
======
visarga
Tried the text analysis demo, but didn't work for 2 out of 3 articles.

~~~
afshinmeh
hmm, can you please send me the url of the articles?

